# 4 lbs. Russians



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Give them more space.


----------



## BeeKeep (Mar 30, 2006)

*I agree w/ J Clemens . .*

and not just because he's more experienced & wiser. . . .

A package is basically an artifical swarm. Swarms want to build up comb and forage. You need to give the comb builders space to work.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

It's like putting ten pounds of 'taters into a five pound sack. 

MM


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

The bees are probably drawing comb while hanging from the inner cover. If you do not remove the bees and comb from the inner cover, you are likely to end up with this mess.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnaturalcell.htm#combwidth


----------



## Kyle Meadows (Jul 14, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the replies. I'll add a box tomorrow.
Question is, should I fill it with empty or drawn frames?


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

Arent russians comb crazy bees anyways?


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

Kyle Meadows said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'll add a box tomorrow.
> Question is, should I fill it with empty or drawn frames?


It's always nice to have lots of extra new comb. I would take advantage of this time of year when the bees are in a comb making mood and give them a super of empty frames with at least one drawn frame to start them out.


----------

